# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 03/2010



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2010)

Hier ist der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 03/2010. Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 3. Februar am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 03/2010 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Eine spezielle Umfragen erstellen wir noch. 

Heft-Umfrage: Welche Artikel haben euch besonders gefallen?

Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.


----------



## herethic (30. Januar 2010)

Du meinst doch wohl 3.*Februar* und nicht 3.*Januar* 


Edit: Ich wiederhole mal die Frage aus dem aten Thread

Könnt ihr ein Pcgh in Gefahr Video machen,wo ihr eine Cpu die vorher mit flüssigen Helium gekühlt wurde,schnell in einen 250°C Heißen Offen tut und abwartet was passiert?


----------



## rabensang (30. Januar 2010)

Tolles Heft

Hebt sich diesmal wieder etwas ab, da extrem viel interesantes dabei ist.
Schön ist auch die Gothic 3 Vollversion und natürlich das OC-Special.

Vor allem finde ich klasse, dass alle PCGHX Ausgaben im PDF Format beiliegen.

MFG


----------



## Ich 15 (30. Januar 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick finde ich die Ausgabe sehr gelungen z.B. Mini Rechner usw. Nur das der Fermi "Test" ohne Karte und eigene Benchmarks doch nach der gefühlten "10" großen Ankündigung sehr enttäuschend ist.


----------



## herethic (30. Januar 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Vor allem finde ich klasse, dass alle PCGHX Ausgaben im PDF Format beiliegen.
> MFG


Echt?Alle ~100?
Jetzt Normal oder Premium?


----------



## rabensang (30. Januar 2010)

Nein, die Extreme Ausgaben, deswegen PCGHX.

MFG


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Januar 2010)

Das Thema Mini Pc finde ich sehr interessant. Wird gekauft


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder ein schönes Heft, der Mini- PC Beitrag ist euch auch sehr gut gelungen.
Nur den NV Fermi Bericht hättet ihr euch meiner Meinung nach sparen können.
Keine handfesten Benches, keine Lieferzeit. Hier auf der Seite ist alles schon 
genug durchgekaut worden.
Ich hoffe, das irgendwann mal richtige Fakten auf den Tisch kommen. Der
Aufbau der Karte interessiert mich weniger. Ich brauche Benches und Liefertermin.


----------



## Progs-ID (30. Januar 2010)

Ich werde diese Ausgabe auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kriegen?

Warum kriegen fragt ihr euch jetzt? Naja, der Zeitschriftenhändler meines Vertrauens, ein Lebensmittelgroßhandel (Name wird wegen Schleichwerbung nicht genannt), hat diese Zeitschrift nicht mehr im Sortiment.    
Der nächste Zeitschriftenhändler, der diese Zeitschrift hat, ist im Ort 30 Kilometer weiter. Aber ich bin guter Dinge.


----------



## rabensang (30. Januar 2010)

Wie wärs mit nem Abo...


----------



## Manny G. (30. Januar 2010)

Oh Mann das Thema interessiert mich total,hab selber nen Gaming-Cube!


----------



## Progs-ID (30. Januar 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Abo...


Da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. Habe aber sehr wenig Geld zur Verfügung, deswegen kann ich es mir im Moment zumindest noch nicht leisten. Kommt aber vielleicht noch.


----------



## Poulton (30. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich wird es noch mehrere solcher Mini-PC Spezials geben. Denn das Thema gibt noch einiges her, auch bei den Gehäusen* und PCGH würde damit aus der Masse der PC Zeitschriften im positiven Sinne hervorstechen, wenn sie sich dem öfters annehmen. 
Apropos: Das getestete JCP MI-111 ist mindestens vom Rahmen her baugleich mit dem A+case CS-102B und Chieftec BT-02.

*=Die gesamte Sugo Serie von Silverstone sowie das TJ08 und das vom Rahmen her baugleiche Zignum MT Mini und nicht mehr verfügbare CM Elite 340; Coolermaster Elite 341/2, Aerocool PGS QS-200 etc.


----------



## Grilgan (30. Januar 2010)

Also auf den ersten Blick sieht das Heft vielversprechend aus. 

Schnell mal bei Fermi reingeguckt: hättet ihr euch wirklcih sparen könne, wir hier schon gesagt wurde. Keine "handfesten Beweise" etc.

Clarkdale in der Praxis: hört sich interessant an.

Infrastruktur Startseite: Cm690II, Cougar Gx, aber wo bleibt das Tempest Evo? 

Neue Sockel1156 Generationen: hört sich auch interessant an!

Innere Göße: coole Sache, allerdings nciht so mein Ding 

Joa.. das war so mein erster Eindruck


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Januar 2010)

Der Test zu den Mini-PCs hat mir am Besten gefallen. Nun brauchen wir noch einen großen Kühlertest, welche Lüfter passen in die ganzen Gehäuse?
Da wird die Wahl wieder enger....


----------



## Manny G. (31. Januar 2010)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Der Test zu den Mini-PCs hat mir am Besten gefallen. Nun brauchen wir noch einen großen Kühlertest, welche Lüfter passen in die ganzen Gehäuse?
> Da wird die Wahl wieder enger....


  genau meine gebete wurden erhört,oh mann ich renn am 3.februar sofort in den zeitschriftenladen un hol mir das ding!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Januar 2010)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick finde ich die Ausgabe sehr gelungen z.B. Mini Rechner usw. Nur das der Fermi "Test" ohne Karte und eigene Benchmarks doch nach der gefühlten "10" großen Ankündigung sehr enttäuschend ist.



Tja, wir hätten Furby auch gerne in vollem Maße getestet, aber das geht nicht, wenn Nvidia die Teile nicht rankarrt. Better luck next time. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Januar 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Ausgabe auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kriegen?
> 
> Warum kriegen fragt ihr euch jetzt? Naja, der Zeitschriftenhändler meines Vertrauens, ein Lebensmittelgroßhandel (Name wird wegen Schleichwerbung nicht genannt), hat diese Zeitschrift nicht mehr im Sortiment.
> Der nächste Zeitschriftenhändler, der diese Zeitschrift hat, ist im Ort 30 Kilometer weiter. Aber ich bin guter Dinge.



Du kannst bei jedem "seriösen" Händler das Heft bestellen - einfach fragen.


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Januar 2010)

Wie wäre es mit nem Abo? Dann hast du keine Probleme.


----------



## derodin (1. Februar 2010)

ihr mit eurem abo  ich kaufe mir auch nicht jedes heft nur wenns was interessantes gibt

 das meiste kann man ja eh hier auf der seite lesen


----------



## leorphee (1. Februar 2010)

schade, meine ist och nicht angekommen und dabei muss ich heute wieder los nach Hamburg - also werde ich sie erst nächstes WE lesen können, aber das X Heft werde ich mir wohl auch noch bestellen, klingt sehr interessant... (oder ich schau heute mal in HH in die Läden)


----------



## KingKokosnuss (1. Februar 2010)

> Die PC Games Hardware 03/2010 liegt seit heute am Kiosk Ihres Vertrauens - Abonnenten haben das Heft schon seit einigen Tagen.


Steht unter dem Artikel Clarkdale in der Praxis - Vorschau auf PCGH 03/2010.



> Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 3. Februar am Kiosk.



Steht am Anfang des Threads.

Also wann jetzt ?

Soll ich mich jetzt schon aufs Fahhrad schwingen?


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Februar 2010)

Ich werde mir die Zeit am Mittwoch hollen, bin schon auf die Themen gespannt. Wollte schon immer ein Abo machen warte aber noch auf eine gute Prämien die mich interessiert.


----------



## ile (1. Februar 2010)

Netzteiltest

 Einige Artikel (Fermi, 64bit) doch deutlich unspektakulärer als erwartet.

 Bei den neuen 1156er-Boards: Nur Micro-ATX  Aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann sind die normalen ATXler einfach zu spät bei euch angekommen, dann könn ihr natürlcih ncihts dafür.

 Ich finde es ungerecht, dass die meisten halbwegs guten Spiele immer einen Artikel bei euch bekommen, aber der EA Fußballmanager, der jedes Jahr Top-Verkaufszahlen erreicht und im Moment immer noch in den Top 5 der Verkaufscharts verweilt, mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wird. (Ich hatte dies schon mal geschrieben und bekam keine Antwort , also diesmal bitte ANTWORTEN!). Der FM ist eines der erfolgreichsten Spiele in Deutschland und sollte deshalb endlich mal bedacht werden.

Tests hinsichtlich folgender Kriterien sind interessant beim FM:
- Kernskalierung (Auslastung von 1/2/3/4/6 Kernen, Vorteile von SMT) 
- RAM-Nutzung bei mehr als 4 GiB RAM (unter 64 Bit logischerweise) + Vorteil von Triple Channel + Was besser: Hoher Takt oder niedrige Latenzen?
- Ladezeiten bei SSD-Festplatte im Vergleich zur "normalen" Festplatte

(Natürlich geht es hier nicht darum, wie viele Fps ich im 3D-Spiel erhalte, das ist vollkommen uninteressant, es geht darum, *wie schnell Wochenabläufe berechnet werden* und um die *Ladezeiten von Spielständen*, denn bei mir ist es so: Obwohl ich ja doch nen halbwegs guten PC habe, kann ich immer nur ein paar Ligen selektieren, da Ladevorgänge und Berechnungen von Wochenabläufen sonst Ewigkeiten dauern. Deshalb würde ich jetzt schon gerne mal erfahren, ob der FM einfach so blöd programmiert ist, dass es nciht viel schneller geht, oder ob ich mir nen besseren PC kaufen muss und worauf ich dann achten sollte. Somit ein super Thema für PCGH. )

Außerdem hatte ich ja mein Abo auf Premium umgestellt (weils endlich nciht mehr um so was Überflüssiges wie Aion geht) und muss hierzu anmerken: So an sich inhaltlich nicht sehr spektakulär, ich hätte mir wenigstens noch eine Liste mit "sicheren" OC-Taktraten und -Spannungen aller aktuellen CPUs gewünscht und eine detaillierte OC-Anleitung für Core i5 / i7, denn dieses Thema wird bei euch nur immer angehaucht, aber nie wirklcih detailliert behandelt. Dies hatte ich mir jetzt von der Premium-Verison erhofft, aber nciht erhalten. Sehr schade. Dass auf der Bonus-DVD alle PCGHX-Ausgaben sind, ist natürlcih ein Clou, der mich milde stimmt und wegen dem ich den Preis gerade noch gerechtfertigt finde.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2010)

Der FM mag sich gut verkaufen, als technischer Sicht ist er allerdings äußerst unspannend - keine grafischen Anforderungen und singlethreaded  Multicore und SMT sind witzlos, mehr als 2G zieht die Exe _iirc_ nicht und ob 3-Channel oder Latenzen/Takt ist bei dem Performance-Level _imo_ auch eher unerheblich. SSD wäre noch am interessantesten, die Wochenabläufe berechnen könnte man sich mal anschauen (wobei ich selbst den FM nie angerührt habe).


			
				ile schrieb:
			
		

> So an sich inhaltlich nicht sehr spektakulär, ich hätte mir wenigstens noch eine Liste mit "sicheren" OC-Taktraten und -Spannungen aller aktuellen CPUs gewünscht und eine detaillierte OC-Anleitung für Core i5 / i7, denn dieses Thema wird bei euch nur immer angehaucht, aber nie wirklich detailliert behandelt.


CPUs sind sehr unterschiedlich, was Spannung und Takt anbelangt. "Sichere" Werte lassen sich in Tabellen listen, allerdings sind das nur grobe Richtwerte, mehr nicht. Ob i5 oder i7, ob 1156 oder 1366 ist fast egal. Über den Daumen gilt: Für 3,0 GHz reichen knapp 1,0V bis 1,1V, für 3,6 GHz 1,2V bis 1,3V. Im Endeffekt geht hier probieren über studieren. Kranke 750er etwa machen die 3,6 GHz bei 1,1x Volt unter Luft, richtig miese brauchen über 1,3V.


----------



## B00 (1. Februar 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Abo...


Mir ist Abo sch** egal. Ich geh lieber Shoppen und kauf mir das Heft dabei
Wie ich das Heft finde ? Sag ich, wenns in den Läden steht und ich esgekauft und gelesen hab


----------



## Frostyrobar (2. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Heft auch sehr gelungen, nur eine Sache stört mich an der Ausgabe. Ich habe das Premium-Abo und wollte den 3dMark Vantage installieren.
Alles lief super bis zu dem Punkt an dem ich auf der, über den Bonuscode erreichbaren, Internetseite den Barcode meines Magazins eingeben sollte. Nun musste ich aber feststellen, das auf meiner Premium-Ausgabe kein Barcode zu finden ist .
Ich hoffe das dieser Fehler unbeabsichtigt aufgetaucht ist und würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich den Barcode per E-mail oder PN geschickt kriegen könnte. 

MfG Frosty


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. Februar 2010)

Werde mir die Zeitung morgen an der Tanke kaufen; habe ich was zu lesen auf Spätschicht.

Jedenfals gebe ich ile in vielen Punkten Recht.
Mich interessiert kein "Benchmark" ala Photoshop / 3DMark / Superpi oder so was. Der Spielfakor bei diesen Spielen ist nämlich sehr gering.

Über ein guter Artikel über 64 Bit und 6+GB Ram würde ich mich freuen.
Welche Spiele laufen überhaupt mit soviel Ram (OpFP, Arma1 + 2  ), welche nutzen max 2GB (BF 2 + BF2142) und welche ziehen Vorteile daraus (Crysis). Vom Gefühl her könnte ich mit Win XP und 4GB Ram wunderbar noch leben, da nützt DX 10(.1) bzw. 11 auch nichts.

Auch bei den SSDs wäre es hilfreich mal ein Guide zu kriegen.
Reichen die (für Win) welche eine hohe Leserate haben aber bei dem Schreiben schwächeln?


----------



## Gunna (2. Februar 2010)

"64 Bit für alle" 

Na endlich, da bin ich gespannt. Das Thema brennt schon seit Vista64Bit halbwegs stabil läuft. Warum es so wenig Anwendungen/Spiele gibt die das Ausnutzen frage ich mich schon lange. 

Das ist so als ob man zu der Jahreszeit Sommerreifen mit Schneeketten kaufen muß, obwohl schon vor Jahren Winterreifen entwickelt wurden ...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Februar 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Welche Spiele laufen überhaupt mit soviel Ram (OpFP, Arma1 + 2  ),


Also die Frage ist mehr als Blöd, jedes Spiel läuft mit viel Ram. Ob es natürlich den kompletten Ram ausnutzt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2010)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, die alten Ausgaben von PCGHX liegen als PDF auf der DVD bei?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2010)

Ja, aber nur der (OC-)Premium-Ausgabe.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## winpoet88 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir das fast gedacht, das es Nvidia nicht rechtzeitig schafft, euch so ne Fermi-Karte zu überlassen........sehr schade.

Greets Winpo8t


----------



## PontifexM (2. Februar 2010)

winpoet88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das fast gedacht, das es Nvidia nicht rechtzeitig schafft, euch so ne Fermi-Karte zu überlassen........sehr schade.
> 
> Greets Winpo8t


 
mich es an.das geht nun wirklcih zu lange.


----------



## Sauerland (2. Februar 2010)

@ 64bit Thema

Es mag ja so sein, dass ein 64bit Windows bei diverser *Profi*-Software einen signifikanten Leistungssprung ermöglicht, wenn man dann mehr als 4 GB Ram verwendet.

Allerdings scheint mir der Hype dafür noch nicht gegeben.

Wieviel User brauchen denn zur Zeit wirklich ein Betriebssystem mit 64Bit?

Wo werden den bei Aldi und Co entsprechende Rechner mit 64Bit und mehr als 4GB Ram verscherbelt?

Nein, dass wird zwar von diversen zeitschriften immer wieder mal als das non plus ultra dargestellt, aber dem Otto Normal User bringt es derzeit gar nichts. Solange die Software Hersteller (ausgenommen Profi-Software wie Adope, CAD, Grafik) nicht willens sind, entsprechende Software zu programmieren, solange bringt sowas leider auch nichts. Übrigens, wo sind die Spiele in 64Bit, die unseren Power-Usern den Leistungsschub bringen.

Natürlich kann ich die Vorteile eines solchen Betriebssystems mit Cinbench oder 7Zip besonders gut nachweisen, aber mal ehrlich, wie oft benötigt Mama oder Papa ausgerechnet diese Software um dadurch einen Gewinn zu haben.

Ich hab hier Vista als 32bit und 64bit in der Prof-Version als Bus und Ulti und kann trotz 4GB Ram und einem 945er Phenom keinen besonderen *Listungsschub bei Arbeiten *feststellen. Weshalb soll man dann Leuten unbedingt dazu raten sich sowas zu kaufen, nur weil diverse Zeitschriften es als etwas besonderes darstellen, oder vielleicht weil die Hardwarehersteller dadurch mehr Ram verkaufen können.


gruß


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Februar 2010)

winpoet88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das fast gedacht, das es Nvidia nicht rechtzeitig schafft, euch so ne Fermi-Karte zu überlassen........sehr schade.
> 
> Greets Winpo8t


Naja, das wird wohl auch zur nächsten Ausgabe eher nichts werden. nVidia selber stellt die neuen GeForces ja angeblich erst am 10. März vor, also nach der nächsten PCGH, und die werden schön dicht halten bis zu ihrem Presse-Event und bis wenige Tage vorher keine Testmuster verschicken weil sonst wieder irgendwer das NDA nicht ganz so ernst nimmt und vor nVidias Präsentation schon die ersten Benches geleaked werden würden.

Mach dich daher schon mal auf einen reinen Online-Test der GTX480 (ernsthaft: nVidias Namensgebungsabteilung gehört in der nächstbesten Erdspalte versenkt ) um bzw. kurz nach dem offiziellen "Release", und zu einem Printtest erst zur übernächsten Ausgabe.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

@PCGH

wäre einer von euch so nett und könnte mir sagen wann ich mein 03/2010 ABO Heft inkl.Prämie bekomme.

danke im voraus.

Bestellung        2009-12-25 15:49:39 (182863)
----------------------------------------------------
Abotyp:           PC Games Hardware A4 Miniabo Extra
Abocode:          PH0036


mfg
Eser


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2010)

*@ Sauerland*

Es kommt immer drauf an, mit _was_ du arbeitest. Es gibt genügend Anwendungen, die unter 64 Bit spürbar schneller laufen oder Profit aus viel RAM ziehen. Dass diese nicht zum "Handwerkszeug" eines Zockers gehören, ist fast schon zwingend logisch.


----------



## Nerma (3. Februar 2010)

Habe mir das Heft gerade erst kaufen können und nur nur durchgeblättert.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass es ein gelunges Heft ist mit interessanten Themen.

Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ich ein fehlexemplar erwischt habe oder der Druck fehlerhaft ist:
Auf Seite 122 berichtet Ihr über die neue Atom-Generation, Seite 123 ist ne Anzeige, auf Seite 124 findet sich eine Testtabelle von 4 Netbooks, allerdings werden im Text darüber nur 2 Netbooks ausführlich vorgestellt.
Ist das so beabsichtigt?
Mir scheint es eher, dass dazwischen ne Seite fehlt.

Noch eine kleine Bitte:
Könntet Ihr bei Net- und Notebooks etwas ausführlicher beschreiben, welche Spiele Ihr mit welchen Einstellungen getestet habt?

Für mich persönlich ists z.B. ein zusätzliches Kaufargument, wenn meine alten Perlen auf so Kisten laufen.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mir beim Thema Notebooks mal ein größeres Special zu allen (!) verfügbaren Grafikkarten wünschen und natürlich entsprechende Benchmarks davon. Nicht nur die High-End Grafikkarten, sondern auch Mainstream und Einsteigerkarten.


----------



## willowman (3. Februar 2010)

Hab mich kurz gewundert wegen dem "Heft ist erschienen", ich hab das Heft schon seit Samstag und demnach längst durch =P Das ist nebenbei ein guter Grund für ein Abo. 

The Good: 
Gefallen hat mir vor allem der Artikel über die Mini-PCs, sowas könnte echt alle paar Monate drin sein. Da tut sich technisch ja vor allen Dingen auch noch was mit ION2 etc.
Der 64bit Artikel war auch recht interessant, genauso wie der Peripherie Teil mit LED-Monitoren und dem Powerline Test. Super!

The Bad:
Der Fermi-Artikel... nun ja, ich versteh warum er drin ist (guter Aufmacher) und auch warum er so ist wie er ist (ohne eigene Benchmarks). Aber im Endeffekt hat er mich nicht fesseln können.

<><><><>
@Nerma: Ist bei mir genauso, aber dass soll wohl so sein.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Februar 2010)

Der MiniPC Bericht (Mini ITX) - war klasse, nur meiner Meinung (trotz 9 Seiten) etwas kurz  .
Ansonsten insgesamt eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe. 1+

Zu Egoshooter Urgesteine Teil 2 : Warum wurden hier so viele Bilder von der Q3 Engine gezeigt wenn es in dem Artikel eher um die Q1 Engine ging?
Beim 64bit Artikel kam ich zu der Meinung das 2 GB / 3 GB RAM immernoch genug sind 
Von AMD (Günstige Prozessoren - 1 Seite) hätte ich gerne etwas mehr gelesen über die Techniken, Vergleiche etc.

aber : ... weiter so 

@ Nerma : Ging mir genauso


----------



## Manny G. (3. Februar 2010)

Hab noch nicht ich brauchs aber unbedingt heute!
Ich renn nach den Hausaufgabe ins Zeitschriftengeschäft und dann wird erstmal schön gelesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

Kann das sein, dass ihr schon auf dem Cover einen riesen Fehler drauf habt?  
Da steht was von LED-Monitoren.
Aber das sind immer noch LC-Monitore, nur eben mit LEDs als Hintergrundbeleuchtung anstatt Röhren.
Korrekt müsste es als LC-Monitore mit LED Hintergrundlicht heißen.

Ich dachte schon, es gibt endlich OELDs in Full HD und hab mich schon gefreut.


----------



## ile (3. Februar 2010)

willowman schrieb:


> Hab mich kurz gewundert wegen dem "Heft ist erschienen", ich hab das Heft schon seit Samstag und demnach längst durch =P Das ist nebenbei ein guter Grund für ein Abo.
> 
> The Good:
> Gefallen hat mir vor allem der Artikel über die Mini-PCs, sowas könnte echt alle paar Monate drin sein.



  Nee danke, das brauch ich nicht so oft, alle 2 Jahre würde mir auch reichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

Ach ja und dann noch die andere Überschrift.
64bit 100% schneller.
Dadurch bekommt man den Eindruck, dass 64bit grundsätzlich 100% schneller ist als 32bit, was aber kompletter Unsinn ist, wie die Tests auch zeigen. 
Da kommt etwas Bild-Zeitung Niveau auf und ich hatte immer den Eindruck, dass PCGH das nicht nätig hat. 
Und welcher benutzt denn Photoshop CS4 zu Hause (ich rede jetzt mal von denen, die das tatsächlich für viel Geld gekauft haben)? 
Oder lässt dauernd irgendwelche Benchmarks laufen? 

Und wie viele tatsächliche 64bit Spiele es gibt, kann man sich an einer Hand ausrechnen.
Wenn ich ein Game installiere, landet es standardmäßig immer im "program files (x86)".


----------



## willowman (3. Februar 2010)

@quantenslipstream: Da stimm ich dir zu. Im Artikel wird auch genauer darauf eingegangen bevor es wieder dauerhaft LED-Monitor heißt. Wahrscheinlich weil der Begriff mehr Leuten bekannt ist, "LC-Monitore mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung" einfach zu lang ist und man so Platz spart im Text.

Im Prinzip bin ich auch gegen "LED Monitor" und speziell "LED TV".


----------



## xeonsys (3. Februar 2010)

so gerade die premium ausgabe gekauft.


----------



## BmwM3 (3. Februar 2010)

schade das Gothic 3 auf den HD5000er nach wie vor krasse Grafikfehler hat,
bei aktivierten Schatten habe ich schwarze Streifen überall!
Weis jemand dazu ne Lösung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

willowman schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: Da stimm ich dir zu. Im Artikel wird auch genauer darauf eingegangen bevor es wieder dauerhaft LED-Monitor heißt. Wahrscheinlich weil der Begriff mehr Leuten bekannt ist, "LC-Monitore mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung" einfach zu lang ist und man so Platz spart im Text.
> 
> Im Prinzip bin ich auch gegen "LED Monitor" und speziell "LED TV".


 
Für mich ist die Überschrift eben ein Aufreißen und Blender.
Halt Bild-Zeitungs-Niveau und das gehört sich nicht für ein seriöse Hardwaremagazin.
Das muss ich vehement kritisieren. Ebenso wie die 64bit Aufmachung und 100% schneller. Das suggeriert, dass 64bit immer 100% schneller ist und das ist falsch.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo 

das Heft ist wie immer Top 

Musste leider fest stellen das ihr einen von mir erstelltes Themer leider erst in der nächsten Ausgabe habt was ich irgend wie ? Finde. (Geht dar was ?)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/87760-voll-gedaemmt.html

Was ich Erwähnens wärt winde ist das ich mittlerweile 5 mal Gothic 3 zu hause habe 3 davon in den letzten 30 tagen.

Mir würden Spiel wie Hurrican besser gefallen.

Noch was ich hab nen kleinen knick in meinem Premium Heft auf einer Seite nur klein


----------



## Henner (3. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ebenso wie die 64bit Aufmachung und 100% schneller. Das suggeriert, dass 64bit immer 100% schneller ist und das ist falsch.


Natürlich sind 64-Bit-Systeme nicht in allen Fällen 100 Prozent schneller als 32-Bit-Rechner. Das sollte aber auch jedem klar sein. Bei dieser Angabe handelt es sich nur um den Maximalwert, und das ist durchaus so üblich: Auf Ausgabe 02/10 zum Beispiel stand "Radeon 60 % schneller", auf 01/10 "30 % mehr Spiele-Power", auf 12/09 war die Rede von "50 Prozent mehr CPU-Leistung" - diese Angaben sind allesamt wahr und werden im Artikel belegt, doch selbstverständlich handelt es sich dabei immer um Maximalwerte, die nur in bestimmten Situationen und Tests zustandekommen.

@Sauerland: Auch kostenlose Allerweltsprogramme wie 7-Zip oder Paint.Net profitieren von der 64-Bit-Erweiterung. Und wer etwa regelmäßig große Fotos bearbeitet (es muss ja nicht gleich Photoshop sein), der wird den zusätzlich nutzbaren Arbeitsspeicher zu schätzen wissen. Es geht in diesem Artikel aber nicht nur um den möglichen Leistungsgewinn, sondern auch darum, dass 64-Bit-Systeme kaum noch praxisrelevante Nachteile, aber dafür viele Vorteile mit sich bringen. Es gibt daher heute kaum noch einen Grund, ein 32-Bit-Windows zu installieren - es ist ja nicht billiger als die 64er-Variante. Und je mehr Nutzer umsteigen, desto mehr Software wird es langfristig auch als 64-Bit-Version geben.


----------



## Markusretz (3. Februar 2010)

Ihr habts alle gut. Ihr könnt schon alle fleißig lesen und freuen.

Ich habe die Zeitschrift dieses mal beim [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Computec Abo-Service als Einzelheft bestellt. (26.01.2010)
Da diese heute noch nicht angekommen ist rufte ich dort an und fragte bis wann ich damit rechnen kann.
Laut der Aussage die ich gerade bekam, dauert es noch von Anfang bis Mitte nächster Woche bis ich meine Zeitschrift erhalte. 

Wenn dies wirklich so lange dauern sollte war es das letzte mal das ich eine Einzelheftbestellung getätigt habe.
Dann geh ich lieber an die Tankstelle und kaufe es dort


Gruß
Markus
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Du meinst doch wohl 3.*Februar* und nicht 3.*Januar*
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich wiederhole mal die Frage aus dem aten Thread
> ...



Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit an flüssiges Helium zu kommen und kenne mich damit auch zu wenig aus, um so ein Experiment zu wagen - sorry.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Februar 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Ausgabe auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kriegen?
> 
> Warum kriegen fragt ihr euch jetzt? Naja, der Zeitschriftenhändler meines Vertrauens, ein Lebensmittelgroßhandel (Name wird wegen Schleichwerbung nicht genannt), hat diese Zeitschrift nicht mehr im Sortiment.
> Der nächste Zeitschriftenhändler, der diese Zeitschrift hat, ist im Ort 30 Kilometer weiter. Aber ich bin guter Dinge.



Warum bestellst du dir kein Abo? Gibt eine Prämie und hat auch sonst nur Vorteile. http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...n-und-Maus-abstauben-Anzeige/E-Commerce/News/

@ Eser: Abo-Fragen bitte immer direkt an computec@dpv.de stellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Natürlich sind 64-Bit-Systeme nicht in allen Fällen 100 Prozent schneller als 32-Bit-Rechner. Das sollte aber auch jedem klar sein. Bei dieser Angabe handelt es sich nur um den Maximalwert, und das ist durchaus so üblich: Auf Ausgabe 02/10 zum Beispiel stand "Radeon 60 % schneller", auf 01/10 "30 % mehr Spiele-Power", auf 12/09 war die Rede von "50 Prozent mehr CPU-Leistung" - diese Angaben sind allesamt wahr und werden im Artikel belegt, doch selbstverständlich handelt es sich dabei immer um Maximalwerte, die nur in bestimmten Situationen und Tests zustandekommen.


 
Eine genauere Bezeichnung des Sachverhalts ist aber trotzdem wünschenswert, gerade für Überschriften, wie auch die LED Geschichte.
Auch die Angabe "bis zu 100% schneller" ist für mich daher auch nicht tragbar, weil es nur ein einziges Programm betrifft.
Sinnvoller wäre eine Überschrift gewesen "64bit endlich nicht mehr mit Nachteilen".
Aber das lockt halt keine Käufer an.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sinnvoller wäre eine Überschrift gewesen "64bit endlich nicht mehr mit Nachteilen".
> Aber das lockt halt keine Käufer an.


Außerdem stimmt das so auch nicht. Ergo schreiben wir's nicht auf's Cover.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. Februar 2010)

Ich kann keinen großen Unterschied zu XP 32 bit feststellen beim starten vielleicht sogar etwas langsamer im normalen Betrieb ne Kleinlichkeit besser oder schneller !

insgesamt aber viel besser und schöner !


----------



## KBasti (3. Februar 2010)

Wann hatten denn bitte, wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, das die Systeme ordnungsmäßig funktionieren, (Treiber, Programme usw.) 64Bit Systeme Nachteile? 

Jemand mal Crysis getunt, einen PC mit 6GB RAM und mal versucht Flüssig mit 32Bit zu zocken? 64Bit sorgte bei mir dafür, das Crysis RAM-Technisch nicht die Puste ausgeht! Oder bei den ganzen "immer" mehr Kernigen CPU's, lassen bestimmt einige mehr Programme laufen, was mehr RAM verbraucht. Ich habe, wenn ich meinen PC gerade erst einschalte, 1,6GB RAM voll und 65 Prozesse laufen. Es ist außerdem einfach toll mehrere Spiele Parallel laufen zu lassen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Außerdem stimmt das so auch nicht. Ergo schreiben wir's nicht auf's Cover.


 
Ach nee. 
Im Vergleich zu XP denke ich mal, dass das zutrifft, ergo, ist es nicht falsch, es ist Auslegungssache, wie eure Überschrift. 



Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Ich kann keinen großen Unterschied zu XP 32 bit feststellen beim starten vielleicht sogar etwas langsamer im normalen Betrieb ne Kleinlichkeit besser oder schneller !
> 
> insgesamt aber viel besser und schöner !


 
32 und 64 bit ist völlig gleich, es gibt um täglichen Gebrauch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## sanmonku (3. Februar 2010)

gothic 3 haette schon bei release auf ne heft cd gehoert mowuaha  ^^


----------



## Frostyrobar (3. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem bei meinem Heft und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden 

Ich habe das Premium-Abo und wollte den 3dMark Vantage installieren.
Alles lief super bis zu dem Punkt an dem ich auf der, über den Bonuscode erreichbaren, Internetseite den Barcode meines Magazins eingeben sollte. Nun musste ich aber feststellen, das auf meiner Premium-Ausgabe kein Barcode zu finden ist .
Ich hoffe das dieser Fehler unbeabsichtigt aufgetaucht ist und würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich den Barcode per E-mail oder PN geschickt kriegen könnte. 

MfG Frosty


----------



## Gunna (3. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass ihr schon auf dem Cover einen riesen Fehler drauf habt?
> Da steht was von LED-Monitoren.
> Aber das sind immer noch LC-Monitore, nur eben mit LEDs als Hintergrundbeleuchtung anstatt Röhren.
> ...



Ich denke der Begriff LED-Monitor/LED-TV hat sich so eingebürgert. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Ambience-Light oder wie diese Beleuchtung hinterm Gerät heißt. War bei der Überschrift auch zunächst stutzig geworden


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (3. Februar 2010)

@ PCGH_DANIEL_W

ja danke habe ich heute mittag schon gemacht.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Februar 2010)

Ambilight ist doch ganz nett.

Ich hab selber ein Atmolight (hab kein Philipps Fernseher  ) und das bringt wirklich etwas.

Das mit LED Monitoren finde ich ist auch ne reine Marketingsache.

Gothic 3 ist auch gut, habt ihr das wegen meinem Feedback in die News heute getan oder was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

Gunna schrieb:


> Ich denke der Begriff LED-Monitor/LED-TV hat sich so eingebürgert. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Ambience-Light oder wie diese Beleuchtung hinterm Gerät heißt. War bei der Überschrift auch zunächst stutzig geworden


 
Aber nur weil es sich eingebürgert hat (was auch immer das bedeutet), heißt das nicht, dass man das auch machen muss.
"Sinn machen" ist auch falsch, egal wie oft man es schreibt. 
Und "Bundeskanzlerin" ist ebenfalls falsch, egal wie lange Merkel am Ruder bleibt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 32 und 64 bit ist völlig gleich, es gibt um täglichen Gebrauch keinen Unterschied.



Alte Hardware, für die es keine neuen Treiber mehr gibt, lässt sich unter 32 Bit öfter (rudimentär) zum Laufen bringen als bei einem neuen 64-Bit-BS. Bei aktueller Hardware spielt's mittlerweile keine Rolle.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Alte Hardware, für die es keine neuen Treiber mehr gibt, lässt sich unter 32 Bit öfter (rudimentär) zum Laufen bringen als bei einem neuen 64-Bit-BS. Bei aktueller Hardware spielt's mittlerweile keine Rolle.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich hab noch Hardware, für die es keine Vista Treiber gibt und gucke daher in die Röhre, völlig unabhängig von 32 oder 64bit.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Februar 2010)

Auch nen Canon Lide 20? 

Ich scan immer unter Linux oder lass das meinen Bruder machen, der hat noch XP. Für Win7 bzw. x64 gibt es keine Treiber mehr...


----------



## ile (3. Februar 2010)

Ach ja, was mir noch aufgefallen ist: 
Beim Netzteiltest: Das Bild beim be quiet! -Netzteil zeigt nicht das P8, sondern ein anderes.  --> Fehlerteufel


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Auch nen Canon Lide 20?
> 
> Ich scan immer unter Linux oder lass das meinen Bruder machen, der hat noch XP. Für Win7 bzw. x64 gibt es keine Treiber mehr...


 
Nein, der nicht, aber interessanter Weise auch ein Scanner von Canon. 
Ich hab dafür extra noch ein XP System, weil ich es nicht einsehe einen heilen Scanner wegzuschmeißen, nur weil Canon zu faul ist einen Treiber für Vista/Sieben zu machen.
Da wird man gezwungen sich neue Hardware zu kaufen. 
Das gleiche gilt für meine TV Karte von Hauppauge, die leider unter Vista nicht mehr geht. 
Aber die nachfolgenden Karten von Hauppuge sind alle grottenschlecht und haben schlechte Treiber neben mieserable Software.
Mein Bekannter hat eine deutlich ältere Terratec TV Karte, für die gibts sogar Sieben 64bit Treiber. 
Aber Hauppauge will lieber neue Karten verkaufen, aber nicht mit mir.


----------



## KatanaxXx (3. Februar 2010)

Hi

Verbessert doch endlich das Papier!
Macht halt das Heft um einen Euro teuer, würde auch keinen Umbringen.
Aber dieses Klopapier geht halt gar nicht.
Interessiert aber anscheinend nur die wenigsten 


mfg


----------



## rebel4life (3. Februar 2010)

Das Papier ist mir schnurzegal. Der Euro muss nicht sein. Meine Meinung. Sicherlich wäre ein 100g/m² Papier besser, aber das ist ne Zeitschrift, kein Buch...


----------



## tm0975 (3. Februar 2010)

so, nachdem 03/10 gekauft ist, hier ein kurzüberblick:

gut: mini-pc, 64bit, netzteiltest, led-monitore

schlecht: fermi, fakten und benchmarks zu fermi - *hust* - reden wir nicht drüber, im ssd test fehlen modelle mit SandForce - controller

Hardwareluxx - OCZ Vertex 2 Pro: SSD mit SandForce-Controller angetestet


----------



## KatanaxXx (3. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> aber das ist ne Zeitschrift, kein Buch...


Mir bewusst.
Aber guck dir mal andere Zeitschriften an, die sind zum Teil günstiger und haben besseres Papier bei dem selben Inhalt.
Und mich störts halt weil ich seit 2004 PCGH lese.
Und damals war das um Welten besser 



mfg


----------



## rebel4life (3. Februar 2010)

Früher war es besser, das stimmt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2010)

*@ KBasti*

Also ich habe ja selbst ein Faible dafür, (V)RAM vollzupumpen. Aber selbst ich habe es nur einmal geschafft, mit einem ans Engine-Limit getweaktem Warhead weit mehr als 2G zu belegen [es ware 5,7G]. Allerdings taugt das dann nur noch als Diashow zum shotten - spielen ist unmöglich. Man bekommt _imo_ die Crysis.exe nicht über 2G bei auch nur ansatzweise spielbaren Settings. Falls doch - tritt bitte den Beweis per Screenshot samt RAM-Auslastung (Crysis.exe im Taskmanager) und Fps-Counter an.


----------



## Gunna (4. Februar 2010)

Fazit nach der ersten Lesung:

Das Heft lohnt sich für mich schon alleine bzgl. *64Bit* und der *Mini-PCs*.

Papierqualität? ... hält 3x Badewanne durch, dann wird die Wellpappe unhandlich ... auf den Inhalt kommt´s an!


----------



## AlexDragonEye (4. Februar 2010)

hallo,

irgendwie stell ich mich einfach zu blöd an!

Habe mir heute die PC Games Hardware Premium Edition gekauft, den 3DMark 06 Adv. habe ich auch regestriert bekommen, aber wo zum Teufel bekomme ich den Vantage Code her ?

Auf welcher Seite im Magazin ?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.

OK habe den Bonuscode gefunden, jetzt soll ich einen Barcode eingeben ?

Jetzt sagt nicht das der auf der Plastikfolie drauf ist, die liegt jetzt im Mülleimer von meinem Arzt ! 


LG Alex


----------



## Alan_Shore (4. Februar 2010)

Hies es nichmal "Premium für alle"? Jetzt macht ihr ja schon wieder 3 verschiedene Versionen des Heftes?!

Bringe ich da jetzt was durcheinander, oder wolltet Ihr nicht weg davon!

9,99 EUr für ne Premiumausgabe mit der 1000000 Wiederholung diverser Tuningtipps, die sowieso nix bringen. Echt, das könnt Ihr Euch sparen!

Und SSD wird von Euch auch ausgequetscht bis zu letzten. Das war doch erst in der letzten Ausgabe Thema.

Da steht echt nix mehr Neues drinne. Sorry.


----------



## willowman (4. Februar 2010)

Du meinst "Extended für alle". 
Sonst ist's geblieben wie vorher: ohne DVD, mit DVD und alle zwei Monate die Premium.


----------



## Alan_Shore (4. Februar 2010)

Stimmt! Sorry!

Trotzdem bleib ich dabei, wirklich neues ist nicht drinne.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Februar 2010)

Alan_Shore schrieb:


> Mi mi mi ..


Wenn für dich nix interessantes drin steht dann kauf es einfach nicht.   : P

Interessantes gibt es sehr wohl zu lesen, etliches an Hintergrundwissen, und zu SSDs kann PCGH imo gar nicht genug bringen da bei mir die Anschaffung kurz bevor steht (~paar Monate) und ich Praxisinfos brauche, ist ja 'n teures Stück Technik das bei mir im Doppelpack einziehen soll. 



Das es keine "großen" Neuerungen gibt ist nicht die Schuld der PCGH-Redaktion, da gebührt in erster Linie nVidia der ganze Hass die endlich mal ihre neuen Chips rausbringen sollen ..... die werten Herren Redakteure können sich die "großen" Artikel ja auch nicht aus den Rippen schneiden (mhhh .... wobei mir da grad 'n paar interessante Ideen für die nächste Folge "PCGH in Gefahr" kommen ... ).


----------



## PontifexM (4. Februar 2010)

Frostyrobar schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem bei meinem Heft und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden
> 
> Ich habe das Premium-Abo und wollte den 3dMark Vantage installieren.
> Alles lief super bis zu dem Punkt an dem ich auf der, über den Bonuscode erreichbaren, Internetseite den Barcode meines Magazins eingeben sollte. Nun musste ich aber feststellen, das auf meiner Premium-Ausgabe kein Barcode zu finden ist .
> ...


 
unter bonuscode 272E sollte es gehn ,tut es aber nicht


----------



## Malborex (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn Sie sich für Rollenspiele interessieren, möchten wir Ihnen *nich* das aktuelle Sonderheft empfehlen: WoW gegen Aion und Tuning zu Star Trek Online - neues PCGH-Sonderheft jetzt mit mehr Seiten. Übrigens werden auch noch die Sonderhefte "Windows 7" und "MMO-Tuning Level II" angeboten. Ein Blick lohnt sich sicher. 

Ok dann hol ich es mir nicht


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (4. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Warum bestellst du dir kein Abo? Gibt eine Prämie und hat auch sonst nur Vorteile. Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems als Prämie oder 3 x PCGH für 7,90 Euro testen und Maus abstauben [Anzeige] - Abo, PC Games Hardware, Prämien
> 
> @ Eser: Abo-Fragen bitte immer direkt an computec@dpv.de stellen.


 
Hallo,

habe vor 2 tagen eine email an computec@dpv.de geschrieben,
aber bekomme keine antwort, es wird einfach ignoriert so wie ich es sehe.
und heft ist bis heute nicht angekommen.

langsam finde ich das nicht mehr in ordnung.

/Edit: ich verzichte auf das miniabo. und die 1 jahres abo storniere ich auch. habe mir jetzt das HWLUXX aboniert.


----------



## Alriin (4. Februar 2010)

Die PC Games Hardware 3/10 (Premium) ist die beste Ausgabe seit langem!


----------



## KatanaxXx (5. Februar 2010)

GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe vor 2 tagen eine email an computec@dpv.de geschrieben,
> aber bekomme keine antwort.



Bei mir auch so.
Hatte eine Frage bezüglich des Mini-Abos, aber seit 3 Tagen keine Antwort 



mfg


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Februar 2010)

GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe vor 2 tagen eine email an computec@dpv.de geschrieben,
> aber bekomme keine antwort, es wird einfach ignoriert so wie ich es sehe.
> ...



Danke für das Feedback. Wir haben einen neuen Abodienstleister. Ich habe die Beschwerde weitergegeben.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH_Daniel,

es kann alles passieren, ich finds nur schade das sich niemand melden.


----------



## Henner (5. Februar 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> unter bonuscode 272E sollte es gehn ,tut es aber nicht


Wie sich der 3D Mark Vantage freischalten lässt, steht hier:
PC Games Hardware Premium 03/2010 - so aktivieren Sie die Vollversion 3D Mark Vantage Basic


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2010)

GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH_Daniel,
> 
> es kann alles passieren, ich finds nur schade das sich niemand melden.



Für uns ist das genau so wenig akzeptabel. Danke fürs Melden, wir kriegen das ja nicht mit.



Alan_Shore schrieb:


> Hies es nichmal "Premium für alle"? Jetzt macht ihr ja schon wieder 3 verschiedene Versionen des Heftes?!
> 
> Bringe ich da jetzt was durcheinander, oder wolltet Ihr nicht weg davon!
> 
> ...



Hast Du die Premium denn gelesen? Oder sind das nur Unterstellungen von Dir?


----------



## PontifexM (5. Februar 2010)

´nun ich steh immer noch auf dem schlauch, da ich kein abo habe bringt mir das nix...und ausser dem key für das 06 finde ich nun mal leider nichts anderes auf dem pappkarton im heft selbst  . . .
im extrateil steht dran den vantage basic aktivieren sie unter 272E


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Februar 2010)

Alan_Shore schrieb:
			
		

> Hies es nichmal "Premium für alle"?


Extended, Premium bleibt Premium. Und wenn es dir keine 10€ wert ist, dann lass es einfach und gut ist


----------



## Alan_Shore (6. Februar 2010)

Ohhh Entschuldigung, dass hier jemand etwas Kritik übt!?

Locker bleiben! Wenn sich nunmal Artikel nur unwesentlich von denen aus der vorherigen Ausgabe unterscheiden, dann darf man das wohl mal kritisieren, oder nicht.

Ihr wollt ein Feedback und habt eins bekommen. Ich lese die PCGH seit der 2. Ausgabe und bin im Grunde zufrieden.

Nur in letzter Zeit sind die Artikel sowas von identisch. Stromsparen, Stomsparen, Rechner leiser machen Grafikkarten tunen, ständig das Gleiche.

Und für die Hardwaretest, gibt es das Internet.

Meiner Meinug nach reich es, wenn man jede dritte Ausgabe kauft.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2010)

Ich als früherer Extended Abonnent muss dazu auch mal mein Fett abgeben. Ich hatte dieses Abo auch nur abgeschlossen, weil ich mehr Inhalt wollte, als die DVD-Ausgabe, den ich in Form von Specials auch bekam. 

Die Extended wurde eingestellt. Die zusätzlichen Inhalte wanderten in die Premium, die fast das doppelte kostet, mein Abo wurde zum DVD-Abo, das jetzt zwei, drei Ausgaben länger geht, weil ich ja für mein zu viel bezahltes Geld auch was bekommen sollte. 

Sicher wurde damals gesagt, dass die Extended Inhalte in die normale DVD-Ausgabe integriert werden, nur irgendwie habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass das passiert ist. Specials gibt es nur noch in der Premium alle 3 Monate. Die DVD-Ausgabe unterscheidet sich nur durch die DVD, sonst nix. 

Insgesamt fühle ich mich als Verlierer der ganzen Sache. Keine Specials, die der Hauptgrund waren für den Abschluss des Abo, längere Anbindung an das Abo, weil mein zu viel bezahltes Geld, ja irgendwie in eine Gegenleistung gesteckt werden muss und nun das flaue Gefühl nicht das zu bekommen, wofür ich mein Geld investiert habe ohne wieder Geld zu investieren. 

Mal ein kleiner Auszug der Specials aus den letzten Extended Ausgaben:

- 100 (!) Kühler im Test + Guide
- ein 30 (!) Seiten starkes Radeon Special, ohne eine einzige Zeile Werbung
- das gleiche natürlich für GeForce nur zwei Monate davor, ebenfalls 30 (!) Seiten ohne eine einzige Zeile Werbung
- 30 Seiten Spiele-Tuning (habe ich bis heute in keiner DVD-Ausgabe mehr gesehen und die Ausgabe ist mittlerweile ein Jahr alt)

das ist nur eine kleine Auswahl, die JEDEN Monat geboten wurde. In den DVD-Ausgaben sehe ich davon nur hin und wieder etwas, teilweise gar nichts.

Wenn ich dann einen kurzen Satz lesen muss, wie "Premium bleibt Premium. Und wenn es dir keine 10€ wert ist, dann lass es einfach und gut ist", fühle ich mich als ehemaliger Extended Abonnent angesprochen, vergessen und weniger Wert nur weil ich mal im guten Glauben ein Abo abgeschlossen habe, um mehr Inhalt zu bekommen. 

Das ist meine Sicht als einfacher Abonnent und Fan der PCGH, aber in mir gibt es auch die BWLer Seite.

Die weiß, dass redaktioneller Inhalt, vor allem seriöser redaktioneller Inhalt, wie ihn die PCGH immer geboten hat, egal in welcher Ausgabe in erster Linie Geld kostet und der BWLer auch nur Geld sieht, wenn er ein Magazin in der Hand hält. Deswegen geht meine Kritik nicht (nur) an die Redaktion, die wenn sie könnte gleich mal zehn Leute mehr einstellen würde und die Heftseiten sich schlagartig verdoppeln würde und vielleicht auch mal besseres Papier verwendet werden würde. Die Kritik geht auch mal an Computec und diejenigen, die über dem Chef-Red Thilo stehen. Seht die Abonnenten nicht nur als unmündige einmalige Geldquelle, denn das ist die Basis, ohne die, knickt alles sehr schnell ein.

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht so viel schreiben, aber das lag mir auf der Seele.


----------



## herethic (6. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ten kann:

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht warum ihr mit "Extended für alle"wirbt.

1.Eure Seitenzahl hat sich nicht verändert
2.Habt ihr weniger Text da Grafiken größer sind und der Meinungsblog zu bestimmten Artikel eingeführt wurde
3.Mehr Werbung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2010)

Danke fürs Feedback zu den Specials, ist auch angekommen und wird sicher auch Konsequenzen haben. Marcs Aussage war vielleicht nicht auf den Punkt gebracht und wurde daher missverstanden. Er meint nur, dass niemand gezwungen wird, die Premium-Ausgabe zu kaufen, wir haben auch andere gedruckte Alternativen.

Eine Korrektur muss ich aber vornehmen. "Die zusätzlichen Inhalte wanderten in die Premium" - das ist leider faktisch nicht richtig. Die Premium gab es schon vor der Extended, und das Konzept war immer gleich. Also ist die Aussage an sich schon falsch, denn durch die Einstellung von Extended ist überhaupts nichts in die Premium gewandert. Das mag Deine Wahrnehmung sein, ist aber objektiv eine falsche.

Was Deinen letzten Absatz angeht, so habe ich zwar Verständnis hinsichtlich der offenbar nicht erfüllten Erwartungshaltung an die größeren Specials. Allerdings finde ich den Hinweis auf die Abonnenten total überzogen. Niemand sieht hier Abonnenten "als unmündige, einmalige Geldquelle". Ich würde gerne wissen, worauf sich dieser heftige Vorwurf begründet. Und Nein, es hilft auch nichts, die großen Unbekannten über mir zu kritisieren. Wenn wir zehn Leute zusätzlich einstellen würden und Heftseiten verdoppeln würden, gebe es kein PC Games Hardware wegen der dadurch entstehenden Mehrkosten und der daraus resultierenden Verluste schlicht nicht mehr. Solche Kosten würden in keinem Verhältnis zu etwaigen höheren Erlösen stehen. 

ich übrigens studierter BWLer 



thrian schrieb:


> Wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ten kann:
> 
> 2.Habt ihr weniger Text da Grafiken größer sind und der Meinungsblog zu  bestimmten Artikel eingeführt wurde
> 3.Mehr Werbung



Zu 2: Leider nicht richtig, wir haben mehr Text als vorher
Zu 3: Wir haben so wenig Werbung wie selten zuvor. Also muss ich leider ebenfalls sagen: Stimmt nicht.


----------



## herethic (6. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Zu 3: Wir haben so wenig Werbung wie selten zuvor. Also muss ich leider ebenfalls sagen: Stimmt nicht.


Ehm...Ausgabe 4/09 34 Seiten Werbung
Ausgabe 12/09 42 Seiten Werbung

Grad nachgezählt.Werbung für Pcgh-Produkte und Abowerbung hab ich jetzt mal nicht mitgezählt.

Und mir scheint es wirklich so das eure Grafiken größer sind bzw.ihr mehr Grafiken habt was auf kosten des Textes geht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Okay, Du hast jetzt zwei Ausgaben herausgepickt, wo die Anzahl der Werbeseiten unterschiedlich ist. Aber erstens ist das der Sammelthread zu Ausgabe 03 und zweitens ist die Anzahl redaktioneller Seiten fast konstant.

Was die Grafiken angeht: Das ist sicher keine bewusste Entscheidung von uns, um Text zu sparen. Durch das Redesign haben wir generell mehr Text pro Seite.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ich übrigens studierter BWLer





...



Den Satz würde ich tunlichst vermeiden um nicht zur Lachnummer zu werden, für 'nen BWL'ler wirken Sie viel zu gescheit Herr Bayer - ernsthaft.  Hab noch keinen getroffen der eine hohe Meinung von BWL'lern hätte ...


Na wenigstens doch nachher noch was Anständiges angefangen ....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2010)

Ich ergreife noch einmal das Wort:

*@ Alan_Shore*

Ich wollte schlicht deine Aussage "Premium für alle" korrigieren, da es das nie gab - es gab nur "Extended für alle" als Slogan. Der Aufwand pro Artikel ist seit Einstellung der EXT im Schnitt deutlich gestiegen, wir versuchen mehr Infos auf die Seiten zu quetschen, zudem haben wir seit dem Redesign mehr Zeichen pro Seite als vorher.

Es ist gut und uns sehr wichtig, (auch kritisches) Feedback zu erhalten, nur so können wir Schwächen angehen. Was wir nicht können, ist "ständig das Gleiche" zu verhindern. Identische Artikel gibt es ja nicht, allerdings werden bestimmte Themenkomplexe oft wieder aufgegriffen, weil sich die Leute dafür interessieren oder es etwas neues in diesem Bereich gibt - und manchmal gibt es auch einfach Monate in denen sich auf dem Markt fast nichts tut und wir müssen trotzdem etwas spannendes finden. 

Wenn es deiner Meinung reicht, wenn man nur jede 3te Ausage kauft (so etwas ist hart zu hören), frage ich mich, warum meine Kollegen und ich 8h pro Werktag (und oft deutlich mehr) darin investieren, möglichst viel Content für das Heft zu erzeugen und jeden Monat eine Print auf die Beine zu stellen, die Informationen enthält, die es sonst nicht zu kaufen gibt und auch nicht im Internet kostenlos - und denken, uns gelingt das recht gut. 

Könntest du bitte konkrete 3-4 Beispiele (Ausgabe und Seiten) nennen, bei denen sich Artikel nur unwesentlich von denen aus der vorherigen Ausgabe unterschieden haben? Danke.

*@ thrian*

Zu 2): Falls du den Blog auf der Startseite meinst - den fand ich schon immer gut  Falls du Meinungskästen in Artikeln meinst: Dort haben die Reds die Option, abseits von objektiven Messwerten ihre Sicht und Meinung und Probleme usw. zu schildern, was ich persönlich als sehr interessant und lesenswert erachte. Wie siehst du das?

Zu 3): Mehr Werbung verringert nicht die Anzahl der Seiten, kann aber auf Dauer die Qualität steigern - ohne Geld geht's eben nicht.

*@ Pokerclock*


> Wenn ich dann einen kurzen Satz lesen muss, wie "Premium bleibt Premium. Und wenn es dir keine 10€ wert ist, dann lass es einfach und gut ist", fühle ich mich als ehemaliger Extended Abonnent angesprochen, vergessen und weniger Wert nur weil ich mal im guten Glauben ein Abo abgeschlossen habe, um mehr Inhalt zu bekommen.


Wie bereits erwähnt, seit dem Redesign gibt's mehr Zeichen pro Seite und ergo auch mehr Content.

Ein paar offene Worte: 30-seitige Monster zu einem einzigen Thema wie es sie im EXT gab, sind grob 1/4 der gesamten redaktionellen Seiten - diese nur einem Thema zu widmen, würde andere Themen (massiv) einschränken, vor allem da diese Specials abartig viel Zeit kosten - das ist eine Zwickmühle  In der 02/2010 war ein bei vielen sehr gut angekommenes Special: "50 GraKas im Test". Für "nur" 8 Seiten wurde ein Aufwand von mehr als einer Woche an Manpower benötigt, zwei Reds und ein Praktikant komplett gebunden [knapp 150 Stunden gesamt iirc] - kommende Ausgabe kommt etwas ähnliches, noch größeres zum Thema CPUs. Sofern irgend möglich, bauen wir Monster! Alleine schon, weil ich Monster-Artikel mag und die EXT vermisse


----------



## herethic (7. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ thrian*
> 
> Zu 2): Falls du den Blog auf der Startseite meinst - den fand ich schon immer gut  Falls du Meinungskästen in Artikeln meinst: Dort haben die Reds die Option, abseits von objektiven Messwerten ihre Sicht und Meinung und Probleme usw. zu schildern, was ich persönlich als sehr interessant und lesenswert erachte. *Wie siehst du das?*


Solange nicht wie beim HD5800-Artikel alle 3 Redakteure die nicht gleiche Meinung haben,is ja ok. *grml*


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zu 3): Mehr Werbung verringert nicht die Anzahl der Seiten, kann aber auf Dauer die Qualität steigern - ohne Geld geht's eben nicht.


Ich will halt nur nicht solche Webungsdisaster wie in Ausgabe 11/09 und 12/09 erleben,wo man den Eindruck bekommt,das jede 2.Seite werbung ist und eure Specials(dieser große Artikel am anfang) vor Webugn nur so überquollen.

Schaut euch  Bitte das Silentspecial an.

Könnt ihr die Werbung nicht auf Doppelseiten verfrachten?

Oder viel Werbung am Ende des Heftes?

Oder einfach 10 Prospekte reinlägen?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich will halt nur nicht solche Webungsdisaster wie in Ausgabe 11/09 und 12/09 erleben,wo man den Eindruck bekommt,das jede 2.Seite werbung ist und eure Specials(dieser große Artikel am anfang) vor Webugn nur so überquollen.



Die PCGH hat so viel Werbung wie immer im Heft. Es ist sogar weniger geworden, weil die Firmen weniger schalten. Außerdem ist es vollkommen normal, dass gegen Ende des Jahres die Werbung zunimmt (Weihnachten ftw). 

Schau dir andere Magazine an. *Die* haben zu viel Werbung drin.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Werbung nicht auf Doppelseiten verfrachten?
> 
> Oder viel Werbung am Ende des Heftes?
> 
> Oder einfach 10 Prospekte reinlägen?



Wenn ein Anzeigenkunde eine 1/1-Seite bucht, können wir das einfach zusammentackern. Und alles ans Ende werfen, ist leider auch keine Option. Das machen wir nur bei Versenderanzeigen.

Prospekte ftw kann ich nur sagen. Damit liege ich dem Anzeigenverkauf seit Jahren in den Ohren.  Aber leider bräuchten wir dazu wesentlich mehr verbeitete Auflage, denn darauf schauen die Prospektbucher in der Regel.

Was Pokerclock sagt, stimmt. Zu Xmas gibt es naturgemäß mehr Anzeigen.

Trotzdem versuchen wir, die Anzeigen doch noch etwas besser zu verteilen, damit lange Seitenstrecken nicht zu fragmentiert werden, versprochen


----------



## herethic (7. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Anzeigenkunde eine 1/1-Seite bucht, können *wir das einfach zusammentackern*. Und alles ans Ende werfen, ist leider *auch keine Option*. Das machen wir nur bei Versenderanzeigen.


Das ist doch ein Wiederspruch,oder?
Dieses "auch" irritiert irgendwie.
Aber ihr könnt,wenn ein Kunde eine Sete haben will,diese mit einer anderen auf eine Doppelseite verfrachten,oder?


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Trotzdem versuchen wir, die Anzeigen doch noch etwas besser zu verteilen, damit lange Seitenstrecken nicht zu fragmentiert werden, versprochen


http://shedendforum.foren-city.de/images/smiles/thanks.gif


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Heft diesen Monat sehr gut gelungen, um nicht zu sagen hervorragend, weil es eine ziemlich "breite" Themenwahl bietet. Hab sogar einen von den 100 K7 3er Einjahreslizenzen gewonnen, aber das nur am Rande.  

Besonders gut hat mir 'Aus Fermi wird GF100' gefallen. Aber auch etliche andere Inhalte, die ich jetzt nicht namentlich aufzählen möchte. 'High-End-Shootout' hätte ich mir ein klein wenig kritischer gewünscht. Auch wenn ATi sehr viel getan hat, die Bildquälität der 58xx-Karten hat nach meinem Empfinden noch immer nicht den Stand von Nvidias aktueller Technik erreicht. Somit hat die Frage 'Sie suchen die beste Grafikkarte?' für mich einen leicht faden Beigeschmack. Es mag sein, dass in der Summe, die aktuellen Cypress-Ableger, das beste sind, was der Markt hergibt, aber halt nicht das beste für mein Auge.

Jetzt hab ich leider den ganzen Stoff schon konsumiert und harre auf neuen Input. * 

Dazu warte ich allerdings noch immer auf das nachbestellte Premiumheft. Früher lag das spätestens 3 Tage nach Bestellung im Briefkasten. 


PS:* Das Heft muss zukünftig unbedingt dicker werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, das AF der aktuellen Radeon-Serie ist definitiv verbesserungswürdig, aber das Qualitätsniveau des Nvidia-Treiberstandards (Q) ist etwa erreicht. Geforce High Quality (HQ) sieht klar besser aus, aber auf einer HD 5000 wird man Artefakten mithilfe des hochwertigen SG-Supersamplings Herr (welches Geforce-Karten fehlt). Wer auf einer HD 5800 mit MSAA spielt, verschenkt viel Potenzial.

Wenn Fermi auf dem Markt ist, dann gibt's auch neue Artikel zum Thema AF und wer wo wie wann führt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Wiederspruch,oder?
> Dieses "auch" irritiert irgendwie.
> Aber ihr könnt,wenn ein Kunde eine Sete haben will,diese mit einer anderen auf eine Doppelseite verfrachten,oder?
> 
> http://shedendforum.foren-city.de/images/smiles/thanks.gif



Insert ein "nicht zusammen tackern".


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Anzeigenkunde eine 1/1-Seite bucht, können wir das einfach zusammentackern. Und alles ans Ende werfen, ist leider auch keine Option. Das machen wir nur bei Versenderanzeigen.
> 
> Prospekte ftw kann ich nur sagen. Damit liege ich dem Anzeigenverkauf seit Jahren in den Ohren.  Aber leider bräuchten wir dazu wesentlich mehr verbeitete Auflage, denn darauf schauen die Prospektbucher in der Regel.
> 
> ...


Lösung: Wir kaufen uns alle die jeweilige Print-Version die wir jeder standartmäßig so lesen einfach zwei mal - dafür ist dann sämtliche Werbung nur noch in Form von Flyern und Beilagen dabei, die kann man dann mit einer geschwungenen Bewegung komplett in der Papiertonne entsorgen und hat damit ein angenehm werbefreies Heft .... das zweite Heft rahmt man sich dann ein oder schenkt es dem Nachwuchs-Nerd in der Nachbarschaft mit dem höchstmöglichen "Potential". 

(Der Sinn von Werbung erschließt sich mir in dem Fall eh kaum. In einem Heft, dass sich viele wegen der verlässlichen, kompeteten Hardwaretests holen *schleim* wird sich doch kaum einer von der schönen Werbung beeinflussen lassen wenn er auf der nächsten Seite [oder halt im Einkaufsführer] einen Test zum jeweiligen Produkt findet wo ebend selbiges in der Luft zerrissen wird )


Naja, aber Werbung muss schon irgendwo sein, über einen Heftpreis von 10€ würde sich glaube ich mehr aufgeregt werden ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es ist gut und uns sehr wichtig, (auch kritisches) Feedback zu erhalten, nur so können wir Schwächen angehen. Was wir nicht können, ist "ständig das Gleiche" zu verhindern. Identische Artikel gibt es ja nicht, allerdings werden bestimmte Themenkomplexe oft wieder aufgegriffen, weil sich die Leute dafür interessieren oder es etwas neues in diesem Bereich gibt



Vorschlag dazu:
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr die Themen etwas ansammelt und konzetriert?
Die meisten Leute holen sich ihre aktuellen Infos aus dem Internet, da hat man als Printmedium eh das Nachsehen. Womit man sich hervortun kann, sind echte Marktübersichten mit großem Testfeld und umfangreichen Hintergründen. Da ist es für den Leser ggf. interessanter, wenn er 1-2 Monate länger warten muss, bis überhaupt was zum Thema kommt, er dann aber die volle Ladung bekommt. Umgekehrt stören sich Leute, die das Thema nicht interessiert, nicht jeden Monat daran, dass die Red wieder "Zeit drauf verschwendet".
(Bei Grafikkarten mag das ganze vielleicht nicht möglich sein, aber schon bei CPUs ist es oft so, dass sich die Leute selbst denken können, wo sich ein Modell mit anderem Takt platziert. Da kann man den Bericht über das Modell dann auch mal verschieben und mit einem ausführlichen OC-Artikel und einem Special zu passenden Mainboards kombinieren. Bei z.B. Kühlern oder Arbeitsspeicher bieten sich große Specials noch mehr an - denn wenn man weiß, welches von 5-8 mehr oder minder willkürlich ausgewählten RAM-Kits auf einem Sockel das beste ist, weiß man genau gar nichts im Vergleich zur Größe des Angebots. Da les ich lieber in einem Monat gar nichts zu Speicher, wenn ich dafür im nächsten eine echte Marktübersicht habe, die z.B. von 20 Herstellern je ein High-End und ein Value-Modell auf So775, AM3, 1156 und 1366 getestet hat)




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> (Der Sinn von Werbung erschließt sich mir in dem Fall eh kaum. In einem Heft, dass sich viele wegen der verlässlichen, kompeteten Hardwaretests holen *schleim* wird sich doch kaum einer von der schönen Werbung beeinflussen lassen wenn er auf der nächsten Seite [oder halt im Einkaufsführer] einen Test zum jeweiligen Produkt findet wo ebend selbiges in der Luft zerrissen wird )



Psssst: Lass das bloß nicht die bescheuerten Firmen hören, die uns unsere Hefte subventionieren. Sonst endet das genauso, wie PCGH-X: Trotz im Vergleich zum Preis eher wenig Inhalt und immer noch nicht rentabel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:
			
		

> Solange nicht wie beim HD5800-Artikel alle 3 Redakteure die nicht gleiche Meinung haben,is ja ok.


Tut mir echt Leid, aber in dem Fall ist es kaum möglich, als GraKa-Red von der HD5870 nicht angetan zu sein 

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Konzentriert sammeln haben wir ja - aktuelles Beispiel: Unvervolting-Special. Große GraKa-MÜs machen wir ja auch immer wieder. Zerstückelte Einzelartikel über mehrere Hefte hinweg versuchen wir natürlich zu vermeiden. Fette CPU-Artikel sind selten, das Monster in der kommenden Ausgabe stemmt sich aber gegen diesen Trend. Schon jetzt mein Lieblingsartikel [obwohl ich nur in der Planungsphase bin ]. Aber ansonsten klar: Wir müssen das bieten, was es im iNet nicht an jeder Ecke gibt und trotzdem aktuell sein. Harte Sache.


> [...] aber schon bei CPUs ist es oft so, dass sich die Leute selbst denken können, wo sich ein Modell mit anderem Takt platziert


Diverse Online (!) Artikel zeigen das Gegenteil


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Februar 2010)

> Zitat von *Frostyrobar*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






_


PontifexM schrieb:



			unter bonuscode 272E sollte es gehn ,tut es aber nicht 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
_

Der Bonuscode ist korrekt. Es gab ein Problem mit dem EAN-Code. Die Lösung findet ihr hier:

PC Games Hardware Premium 03/2010 - so aktivieren Sie die Vollversion 3D Mark Vantage Basic - PC Games Hardware Premium, Vantage

Außerdem solltet ihr als Abonnenten der Premium-Ausgabe eine E-Mail mit der Lösung erhalten haben.

Sorry, für die Umstände - nun sollte es aber funktionieren.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Taitan (7. Februar 2010)

ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben auf der 03/2010 wären sämtliche Ausgaben der pcghextreme als pdf zu finden, nur wo sind die denn? Oder hab ich da was missverstanden?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2010)

Auf der DVD der Premium, nicht bei der normalen Print.


----------



## Taitan (7. Februar 2010)

ach schade, aber nen zweites heft werd ich mir nicht zulegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Konzentriert sammeln haben wir ja - aktuelles Beispiel: Unvervolting-Special. Große GraKa-MÜs machen wir ja auch immer wieder. Zerstückelte Einzelartikel über mehrere Hefte hinweg versuchen wir natürlich zu vermeiden.



Ich bemerke die Anstrengungen, aber es gibt immer noch was zu verbessern 

Blick ins Inhaltsverzeichniss: 02/03 "Clarkdale im Test". 03/03 "Clarkdale in der Praxis". Das 650W Seasonic hätte man auch einen Monat in die NT-Übersicht verschieben können, die "besten Tipps für Win7" hätten in das Heft mit dem 64 Bit-Special gepasst, "Netbooks: Die neue Generation" dagegen zu "Pinetrail stellt sich vor".
Aber im allgemeinen hab ich seit dem Redesign auch nicht mehr den Eindruck, dass sich die Titel wiederholen - sondern die Zielsetzung. Hier ein bißchen Tuning, da ein bißchen Software tweaken, ein zwei Sätze zu CPUs, ein Test zu Grafikkarten,... Aber nie eine Konzentration auf z.B. "Tuning, alles" oder "Neukaufen, alles" oder "Fehler ausmerzen, überall".
Klar, eigentlich ist dass der Sinn einer regelmäßig erscheinenden Zeitschrift (und mich stört es auch nicht), aber ich verstehe, wieso einige Leute da den Eindruck haben, dass es zu Wiederholungen kommt.



> Diverse Online (!) Artikel zeigen das Gegenteil



Meinst du damit, dass die Leute in den Artikel(kommentaren) den Eindruck erwecken, sie kämen mit neuen CPU-Modellen nicht klar oder meinst du, dass viele Artikel erscheinen, die eigentlich kaum lesenswert sind/sein sollten?
(letzterem stimme ich nämlich durchaus zu  )


----------



## Chrno (8. Februar 2010)

Zur Premiumausgabe:

Postiv:

64Bit Vergleich (Wobei ein wenig mehr auf die Profi-Programme eingegangen hätte werden können, die mehr als nur 1-2% von 64 Bit profitieren)

Netzteile (Macht doch mal einen Vergleich zu Server-Netzteilen, die sind ja schon länger effizienter als normale PC-Netzteile)

MiniPC (Könnt ihr nicht mal das Gehäuse von Lan-Gear testen?)

Negativ

AMD Grafikkarten (Schon wieder...)

Fermi (ohne Kommentar, ist schon genug gesagt wurden)

Bios Karte (unnötig)

Gothic 3

Schauen wir mal, was die nächste Ausgabe bringt.


----------



## Henner (8. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blick ins Inhaltsverzeichniss: 02/03 "Clarkdale im Test". 03/03 "Clarkdale in der Praxis".


Wenn eine spannende neue Prozessorfamilie auf den Markt kommt, möchten wir diese natürlich so schnell wie möglich testen. Für ausführliche Praxistests ist dann aber oft keine Zeit mehr, die holen wir deshalb meist in der folgenden Ausgabe nach - dann gibt es auch deutlich mehr Leser, die diese CPUs besitzen und mit unseren Tipps etwas anfangen können.


----------



## biggiman (8. Februar 2010)

hab den thread hier eben erst gesehen 
ich verlinke mal meinen thread 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...uehrer-einsteiger-mittelklasse-profi-hin.html


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2010)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Welche vielen Artikel erscheinen denn, die eigentlich kaum lesenswert sind/sein sollten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

Damit meine ich 34 Seiter zu einer CPU, die sich von der letzten getesteten um genau 200MHz Takt und sonst nichts unterscheidet. Oder 5 Seiter zu einem neuen Stepping dieser CPU, das sich bestenfalls in der Verlustleistung unterscheidet.
(auf pcgh.de fallen die Seitenzahlen deutlich kleiner aus)

Da frag ich mich ernsthaft, wer sowas liest und ob man die Zeit nicht in was sinnvolleres investieren kann.

(abseits von solchen Extremfällen gibt es noch Artikel, die ich subjektiv nicht lesenswert finde, wo ich aber nachvollziehen kann, warum andere Leute sie lesen)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2010)

34-seiter zu einer CPU?  Du meinst 3-4, oder? Welche CPU war das denn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

Nö, ich meine 34 Seiten - Online Artikel (wie von dir angesprochen) sind da ja nicht so beschränkt, was Seitenzahlen angeht. So hat Computerbase tatsächlich 34 Seiten zum Phenom II 965BE gebracht hat und später noch einmal weitere 5 zu dessen C3 Stepping. (dem ganzen gingen 36 Seiten zu 945 und 955BE vorraus)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2010)

Ok, so etwas machen wir nicht. Was CB macht, ist Sache von CB.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2010)

Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, warum du das bei uns anführst. Denn tust du das, gehen wir logischerweise davon aus, dass es uns betrifft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

Marc hatte erwähnt, dass es Online Artikel gibt, die beweisen, die beweisen, dass die Leute sich nicht denken können, dass eine 200MHz schnellere CPU nen Tick schneller und sonst identisch ist.
Das restliche Gespräch hat sich ergeben (s.o.)
@Marc: Auf meine Frage, wie genau du das meintest, hast du übrigens noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Februar 2010)

kurze blöde Frage:

warum steht bei dem "Neue Intel-Mainboards" Artikel, im dem Auszug aus der Testtabelle, unter "Typberatung" immer "kleine PCs"?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meine Frage, wie genau du das meintest, hast du übrigens noch nicht geantwortet.


Ich meinte, dass sich Leute beklagen, sie wissen nicht, wo ihr Q6600 @ 3,0 GHz in den Benches zu finden sei, obwohl ein QX6850 drin ist. So was.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach nee.
> Im Vergleich zu XP denke ich mal, dass das zutrifft, ergo, ist es nicht falsch, es ist Auslegungssache, wie eure Überschrift.



Ich kann unter Windows 7 64 Bit meinen Epson-Scanner nicht benutzen. Das ist für mich ein Nachteil.



kmf schrieb:


> PS:* Das Heft muss zukünftig unbedingt dicker werden.


Hm, wir könnten die Paletten befeuchten, dann werden die Seiten wellig und das Heft dicker. Ok?


----------



## Alriin (11. Februar 2010)

@Carsten, Marc, Thilo, Raff, Daniel...

Zufriedene Kunden nehmen sich kaum einmal Zeit ihre Meinung hier abzugeben. Warum sollte man auch was schreiben wenn eh alles in Ordnung ist. Ich selbst hab hier auch nur reingeschrieben weil meiner Meinung nach der Premium-Teil sensationell war. Stephan = 
Schätzungsweise waren hier ein dutzend Leute mit der aktuellen Ausgabe nicht zufrieden... verglichen mit der Zahl eurer Leser also ein geringer Anteil. Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2010)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> kurze blöde Frage:
> 
> warum steht bei dem "Neue Intel-Mainboards" Artikel, im dem Auszug aus der Testtabelle, unter "Typberatung" immer "kleine PCs"?




*räusper*


----------



## Daniel_M (11. Februar 2010)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> kurze blöde Frage:
> 
> warum steht bei dem "Neue Intel-Mainboards" Artikel, im dem Auszug aus der Testtabelle, unter "Typberatung" immer "kleine PCs"?




Ganz einfach: Weil es sich um Micro-ATX-Boards handelt und die eignen sich eben (anders als ATX-Boards) für kleine PCs.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2010)

Von welchem Händler habt ihr denn das getestete JPC-MI-111 Gehäuse bekommen? Ich finde das bei keinem Händler .


----------



## MFr (16. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob das hier richtig ist: Ich habe mir das Heft mit DVDplus gekauft, da ich mich sehr auf Gothic 3 gefreut habe.

Leider kann ich das Spiel von der DVD nicht installieren.
Starte ich direkt die Installer Exe oder msi, kommt nachdem ich im ersten Dialogfeld auf Weiter geklickt habe gleich eine Meldung: Die Installation wurde vorzeitig beenden.

Ich habe im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet, wie auch als Admin.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## rabensang (18. Februar 2010)

Hab mal ne kleine Anmerkung zum OC Teil:

Auf der letzten Seite stehen die verschiedenen Spannungen beschrieben. Ganz zu letzt ist die Rede vom Nforce 200. Dessen Spannung hab ich auch aufs Mindeste reduziert und musste feststellen, dass sich dadurch die beiden Lan-Ports deaktiviert haben. Dabei kam ein störrisches MSI Eclipse Plus zum Einsatz. (@ Daniel M.)

Hat es solche Erscheinungen auch beim EVGA 3 Way-SLI gegeben, welches ihr benutzt habt?

MFG


----------



## Henner (18. Februar 2010)

MFr schrieb:


> Starte ich direkt die Installer Exe oder msi, kommt nachdem ich im ersten Dialogfeld auf Weiter geklickt habe gleich eine Meldung: Die Installation wurde vorzeitig beenden.


Hmm, bei uns trat dieser Fehler nicht auf. Ändert sich etwas, wenn Du stattdessen die autorun.exe startest? Und versuche mal, die Dateien erst auf die Festplatte zu kopieren und von dort aus zu installieren.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Von welchem Händler habt ihr denn das getestete JPC-MI-111 Gehäuse bekommen? Ich finde das bei keinem Händler .


Versuche es mal über die Google-Produktsuche, die findet einige Händler: Link


----------



## MFr (18. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Hmm, bei uns trat dieser Fehler nicht auf. Ändert sich etwas, wenn Du stattdessen die autorun.exe startest? Und versuche mal, die Dateien erst auf die Festplatte zu kopieren und von dort aus zu installieren.
> http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&tab=wf&q=jcp 111


Nein, es ändert sich nichts. Beim Autostart kommt das "Menü". Klick ich da auf installieren wird das Menü ausgeblendet, als ob jetzt ein zweites Programm aufgerufen wird, es passiert aber nichts.
Von der Festplatte hatte ich auch schon probiert. Geht aber auch nicht. Keine der drei ausführbaren Dateien.


----------



## BigMac81 (28. Februar 2010)

ich habe mir die premium ausgabe geholt und hab keinen key für den 3DMark Vantage Basic dabei. und es ist auch nicht, wie in der readme beschrieben, eine anleitung zum aktivieren in der ausgabe vorhanden.
für den 06er ist der key dabei

MfG
BigMac81


----------



## PontifexM (28. Februar 2010)

sagte ich auch schon,aber juckt kein mensch.


----------



## Raeven (1. März 2010)

Also ich find das Heft Klasse. Aber !!! Hätte ich im Vorfeld gewusst das die Premium Ausgabe die beiden Benchmark Versionen beinhaltet hätte ich die DVD Version nicht gekauft sondern die Premium. Schade aber nochmal nen 10ér extra, vielleicht nächstes mal.

Oder hab ich was übersehn ??


----------



## Ralf345 (2. März 2010)

-falsche Ausgabe-


----------



## praxiteen (3. März 2010)

hi.ich wollte eben Gothic 3 installieren(von der heft dvd)nachdem ich den button "starten"drücke kommt das gothic bild.dann nix mehr.die installation startet nicht.was mach ich falsch?
mfg.
EDIT:die zweite seite meiner heft dvd funktioniert nicht.hmmm.was kann ich tun?
mfg.


----------



## maxkno (14. März 2010)

> Natürlich sind 64-Bit-Systeme nicht in allen Fällen 100 Prozent schneller als 32-Bit-Rechner. Das sollte aber auch jedem klar sein. Bei dieser Angabe handelt es sich nur um den Maximalwert,



Ähm, diesen Balken habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Außerdem schließe ich mich hier allen an. So eine Zeile bringt mich zum Kochen.


----------



## CrankAnimal (5. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, ich hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet, um mich aufzuregen.

Ich kann doch nicht groß aufs Heft schreiben 3D Mark Vantage Basic, und es ist nur die Trial dabei, kein Code, keine Beschreibung, nix. Das war für mich ein Grund die Zeitschrift zu kaufen.

Habe die Woche meine HD5870 bekommen und wollte nun benchen, "hast ja nun vantage basic", dachte ich, pustekuchen.
Also das find ich wirklich nicht in Ordnung, scheinbar haben sich ja schon andere aufgeregt, aber es passiert nichts.


----------



## PontifexM (5. Juni 2010)

in der letzen ausgabe steht der key .


----------



## CrankAnimal (5. Juni 2010)

meinst du 07/10 ?


----------



## PontifexM (5. Juni 2010)

6/10 und zwar bei lesereinsendungen  überschrift  --> probleme mit der vollversion !


----------



## CrankAnimal (5. Juni 2010)

ah die hab ich zufällig 
ich danke dir für die super fixe antwort, rettet den tag


----------



## PontifexM (5. Juni 2010)

bitte sehr. so, dann hätte ich schon mal meine gute tat für heute erledigt


----------



## CrankAnimal (5. Juni 2010)

ich nochmal, mir gings ja nicht um den PC mark vantage sondern 3dmark vantage, der ist da ja nicht beschrieben :/
in der PCGHX 03/10 war ja vantage basic dabei, bzw. sollte, aber no code


----------



## PontifexM (5. Juni 2010)

taj ,dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## CrankAnimal (5. Juni 2010)

hmm danke trotzdem

danke dem Bild hier rechts
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...version-3D-Mark-Vantage-Basic/PCGH-Heft/News/
habe ich nun meine Basic Version


----------

